# Talos Conversion



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

i came up with an idea for a talos conversion for my DE its not painted yet but what do you think


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

well its pretty epic nice idea


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

very cool concept. I like very much.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Looks great - cod piece a bit scary though - disturbingly large


----------



## Aracanid (Sep 26, 2010)

wow, that is properly epic  Cant wait to see it painted!!!!


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

I like it, great idea and we'll put together. It does however to me feel very avatarish/wraith lord. Kinda makes it cooler in my opinion.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking at the pose it looks sort of, well as if its touting for business. I like the conversion and it does look suitably DE. Its just the right leg being positioned as it is give the impression. Admitedly this may be just from an overactive imagination.

All the same I am looking forward to the finished paintjob.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice idea, and you've pulled it off well, but the spray paint does seem a tad light-on in some places. Though that is probably better than having it too thick. Have some reputation.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

That is a cool idea for a DE. Painted up right this could be a real center piece for an army.


----------

